# LMAO -Thought I share



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LoL!!!
I never found comic's funny... or maybe I just hate reading... but this..  I just seriously had to share!!!! HAHAHA!!!
Good start for the morning!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao that is pretty funny


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good one............


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahhahaha thats funny


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

lol lol lol lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting.

Unfortunately, there are actually people who watched Nemo and went out and bought clownfish and dumped them into fw, not knowing the difference. Needless to say, those poor clownfish suffered the same fate as that mermaid.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Glad you guys are enjoying it! HAHA! I had a real good laugh when I saw it!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if only that happened in the movie... like within the first 5 minutes, would have saved me hours upon hours of me humming the tunes because they never leave your head!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahahaha. That's pretty funny ^^


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are actually people who watched Nemo and went out and bought clownfish and dumped them into fw, not knowing the difference. Needless to say, those poor clownfish suffered the same fate as that mermaid.


I know what you mean. heard a lady in a LFS asking if she could put a nemo in her fresh water tank. Guy said no, she left very unhappy with him. He said it had happened so many times it was unreal.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha happiness and cyanide is awesome...i also read "wulffmorgenthaler"...lol


----------

